# Betta fish breeders in Colorado



## kingofburgerz (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everybody i'm starting this thread to find kind relible breeders in my home state of Colorado (the best state:-D). I also started this thread for other Coloradoans who need a good breeder. Personally I'm really really tired of seeing bettas kept in containers smaller than a watter bottle in stores like pet co and pets smart. So breeders feel free to post also post if you know one:-D!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I know that Mr. Vampire181 is in CO!  You should shoot him a message!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

kingofburgerz said:


> Colorado (the best state:-D).


I agree!! lol I'm from Colorado, even though I live in Kentucky.


----------



## kingofburgerz (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here I am  Colorado!!! Go Broncoes!!!! Hehe. Maybe we should start a betta club here or something.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How are the Broncos doing this year, anyway?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> How are the Broncos doing this year, anyway?


I haven't payed to much attention. I know they lost to the Raiders by one point but the one of the Raiders has been found doing steroids.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I should ask my brother...if I ever get to talk to him. lol


----------



## streetlightdawn (Dec 2, 2009)

Coloradan here too! And I don't even want to talk about the Broncos... But yeah, it would be awesome to know a good betta breeder here


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have relatives or I should say HAD relatives in Ft Collins. I had an uncle but he died a few years back.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> How are the Broncos doing this year, anyway?


 Haha not good, started out 6-0, I think they've lost almost every game after that. Haha GO CHARGERS! :-D


----------



## stacyZ (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi I am stacy and I am from Boulder (well closer to Niwot but no one seems to know that area) and I just got my first Betta. Well we got it for our son for the last day of advent but I am seeming to be the one who already is eying another on Aquabid. 

I would love to know where is the best place. Of course we got our first one at PetCo but he is a funny lad who already has such a personality.

and re: bronco's....well yup they are blowing this year...but hubby is a Raiders fan in Bronco country...oh yeah we get messed with for it all the time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, Stacy, welcome to the forum! I'm familiar with Niwot. I lived in Longmont for 2 years, back in 1977-79. I'm in Kentucky now but we still root for the Broncos.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

> Haha GO CHARGERS!


Woot woot!~ That's my team


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi! I'm new here to this forum. I'm from CO, and live here. I am trying to get my mom to let me get a betta or two, and the only bettas that I can get are from Hellmart and Petsmart.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Haha GO CHARGERS! :-D


Yeah! I just Chargered out my dad's truck!! Huge bolt on the back window silver "chargers" logo on the Chevy emblem!


----------



## kingofburgerz (Dec 8, 2009)

Www lots of foot ball fans! I like the broncos Woot!

Got a new betta from pet co and its my first yet to name him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Name him Bronco! lol


----------



## stacyZ (Dec 25, 2009)

heehe dramaqueen that is great that you know niwot. seems that even people that live here don't know where that is. 

Oh you could name him Baily. That is what my BIL named their dog after Champ Baily (I think Champ is his first name...I honesty sooo do not know football anymore)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I also went to college with a girl from Niwot.


----------



## gopal87 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey folks, I'm from Boulder as well.
Planning on getting my first Betta, and i just dont want to buy a sick looking old one from petsmart/ Petco. there are a few small fish stores, but would really be happy to buy one from a breeder who cares for his Bettas. Please do ping me if you are a breeder/ know someone who breeds from around boulder area. 
Thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hey there! I am an IBC member and breeder! I live in Aurora. You can buy a betta on Aquabid from Thailand and have him shipped to Linda Olson in Thorton and pick him up from her.

There is a breeder in Boulder but I have no idea how to contact him.

GAH OLD THREAD!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's pretty old! lol


----------



## lexiloo52 (Jan 15, 2011)

If you know any betta breeders in NoCo, I'm looking to buy a betta because I've had zero luck with pet store fish. All of them were infected with parasites when I got them and two of the three died.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont get why would breed in colorado.... isnt it cold out there???


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> i dont get why would breed in colorado.... isnt it cold out there???


It isn't cold in people's homes! :-?


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

o home breeder.... i thought its like big thailand breeders put in outside yard.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They do have heat in Colorado last time I checked. lol jk


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Hey there! I am an IBC member and breeder! I live in Aurora. You can buy a betta on Aquabid from Thailand and have him shipped to Linda Olson in Thorton and pick him up from her.
> 
> There is a breeder in Boulder but I have no idea how to contact him.
> 
> GAH OLD THREAD!!


What's the average shipping charge including from Thailand and then out from this Linda Olson? I'm on the western slope, so picking up in person isn't possible.


----------



## crazymorbidmollie (Jun 14, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm in Colorado as well. I was looking for a nice "local" breeder to get a healthy fish from. I'm afraid of the whole buying one online and having it shipped to me thing. I've had bettas off and on for years and I want to get one again, but I don't want to have to nurse it back to health when I get it. I'd like one healthy from the start. You know what I mean?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to live in Longmont.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, I had no idea there were so many Colorado members! How many of you all live in the Boulder/Longmont area?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think there is another member that is fromLongmont but I'm not sure. I lived there from 1977 to 1979.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Theres a breeder in Boulder.


----------



## Stonehenge (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol Broncos ... Go Tee- .... yeah nevermind.


----------



## Marleysmom (Oct 17, 2014)

I know this is a very old thread, but wondering if anyone knows of a breeder in Boulder. That is where I live.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

stacyZ said:


> Hi I am stacy and I am from Boulder (well closer to Niwot but no one seems to know that area)


I know where that is! I live in Firestone and my hubby and I have a vision clinic in Erie. 

I am down for finding someone that takes good care of bettas to purchase from here.

And Broncos are still doing just fine, although the last few games have been a bit hairy. It doesn't help that we're the MOST penalized team in the NFL and we don't pull near the amount of crap that other teams do.

I almost bought a blue and orange betta off Aquabid a few weeks ago as a surprise for my hubby (native Coloradoan) but I didn't. Been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## midgi (Feb 25, 2015)

*New to Colorado*

I'm new to Colorado, I have had betta fish in the past and would love to find one for my son to help me raise. I have been to many pet stores in the area (Westminster) and most are in these tiny bowls look sick, barely have color to them. Which told me every time my fish was on their last leg, color would start to fade. I don't want to buy a fish from these stores just to explain a week or so later where the fish went once it passes on. 

Could anyone help me find a good healthy betta?

Thank you,
Kristyn


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey! I'm just north of you in the Firestone/Longmont area!

I got both of my boys from the Petco on 120th and I25. It depends on when I go in (to any of the stores in the area) as to how the health of the fish is. I got my boys when the really bad cold snap hit the beginning of December. They had moved all of their betta from the main aisle, back by the tanks to help keep them warm from the opening doors. 

Keep checking the pet stores. If you ask them when they usually get a shipment in, you can try to plan a trip shortly thereafter so you can get one that hasn't been sitting in that tiny cup forever.

That Petco always has nice looking fish (in the tanks) and their bettas usually look better than the Petco in Longmont. 

Good luck!


----------



## midgi (Feb 25, 2015)

thank you so much, ill check that store out!


----------

